# Should I Purchase This Logan?



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi new here. Hope I'm in the right area. I have a chance to buy a model.200 logan. 10" lathe. Wich I guess is from 1948? The lathe is missing the original stand. But everything else seems to be there. I don't think it is the original motor. It's comes with a Dayton 1/2 horse motor. And no tooling.  The gears and everything seem to be in good shape. But I was wondering if you need diffrent sets of gears to run diffrent speeds ? Or is it just the one set? I would only really be using this lathe for small bungs and spacers , motorcycle type stuff. He's asking 500 and won't go any lower,he did do some painting on it i guess , it worth it?


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 1, 2016)

Which lathe is it?  The dirty one without a tailstock or the clean one with a tailstock?  That model requires a set of change gears to cut threads  of different pitches or vary the carriage speed.


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Holescreek said:


> Which lathe is it?  The dirty one without a tailstock or the clean one with a tailstock?  That model requires a set of change gears to cut threads  of different pitches or vary the carriage speed.




It's the same one he just cleaned it and painted it.  So I would have to find other sets ir gears? Or just a few in particular?  I don't plan on cutting to many threads , Im lucky enough to have access to an actual machine shop. Just looking for a beginner set up I suppose?


----------



## HMF (Feb 2, 2016)

Moved to Logan owners area.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 2, 2016)

Of course you should but it (Hobby Machinist is sort of an addiction support group for people into old iron - we are never going to tell you not to buy more of the stuff).

Obviously the machine is not "just like new" - so there are going to be a few issues.  There is lots of Logan (and similar) support here.  That machine uses change gears to effect the feed rate of the carriage (whether feeding or threading).  The basic getting started tooling is not too painful (you probably already have some - such as a set of drill bits).  How much tooling?? - well that never stops.

The dividing head in the second picture is not part of this lathe (get it included if you can - it'll be handy sometime).


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 2, 2016)

think I'm going to buy it! I like figuring things out and hunting stuff down anyway! And I'm generally impatient ahah gotta start somewhere!


----------



## gjmontll (Feb 3, 2016)

My first lathe was an Atlas 618 for which I had to accumulate (Ebay) a set of change gears. To  me, changing the gears was a real pain, I'd only do it when really necessary (and not even then sometimes.)
It was obvious that my next lathe would have a quick change gearbox (QCGB). So when I found a 1944-vintage Logan 820 (that's essentially the 200, but with a QCGB) for $450, in fairly good shape, that's what I did. A QCGB is like a 40-speed manual transmission. Not having one is like having to pull and reassemble your transmission to shift gears.


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I already bought it! But! I'm sure I will on the next lathe, and for right now I don't think I'll be doing much thread cutting. I've also seen some people adding them on but sounds like quite a bit of doing!


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 3, 2016)

If you're looking for a set of change gears I believe I have a set.


----------



## intjonmiller (Feb 3, 2016)

That looks similar to one of my father's Logan lathes. He took it apart to restore-ish it and never got the gears put back in. A decade later they're in a box under the lathe in my brother's garage. Since I expect I'll be the one to eventually finish the project I'm looking forward to seeing your progress with this one.  Good luck!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 4, 2016)

did you  get the dividing head with chuck that you had pictured with the lathe?  welcome to the Logan owners------Dave


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes I did get it,and thank you!


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 4, 2016)

Chuck K said:


> If you're looking for a set of change gears I believe I have a set.



Where are you out of?


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 4, 2016)

Northern IL.  I haven't looked at the gears for quite some time, but I seem to recall that I have all but one gear.  I would have to check to see which one is missing. Not having the gears isn't just a threading issue,  it controls you're feed rates also.  I really haven't used a change gear machine very much so I don't know how many gears you would need to do most of your work. I do know that most of time I stay in a fairly narrow band of gears on my qc box for turning.  Threading is a different story.


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Feb 4, 2016)

Chuck K said:


> Northern IL.  I haven't looked at the gears for quite some time, but I seem to recall that I have all but one gear.  I would have to check to see which one is missing. Not having the gears isn't just a threading issue,  it controls you're feed rates also.  I really haven't used a change gear machine very much so I don't know how many gears you would need to do most of your work. I do know that most of time I stay in a fairly narrow band of gears on my qc box for turning.  Threading is a different story.




Well I like to have everything I can for it ahah I also just found out one of my reverse gears is no good. But if you end up looking at those gears let me know! If you want to sell shoot me a price. I'm only up in Michigan


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's a pic of the gears.  If I get time tomorrow I'll get the tooth count on them. You can pm me and I'll give you my phone # if you're interested in them.  I've just kept them around in case a change gear machine shows up on my door step....but that won't happen until the day after I sell the gears.  LOL


----------

